
Managing 10x Engineers – The Wolf - majke
https://randsinrepose.com/archives/the-wolf/
======
huffandpuff
I asked a question about what to do if your founder is a Wolf here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23576657](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23576657)

